# Italy: new high-speed lines Brescia-Verona & Verona-Padova funded



## beautifulplanet (Dec 12, 2014)

Funding is secured for two new high-speed rail lines in Italy: The new lines connecting Brescia-Verona and Verona-Padova have a price tag of 1.98 billion Euro (approximately US$2.48 billion), and the funding comes from the federal level, from the European Investment Bank (EIB) and from the communities along the new route. In the section Brescia - Verona construction is supposed to begin at or before June 30, 2015, while segment Verona - Vicenza should see construction by December 31, 2015. Up to that latter date, also the draft for the segment Vicenza-Padova should be finished. The total distance between Brescia and Padova is about 150km (approx. 93mi) and the new lines should connect nicely to the existing high-speed network, f.e. the Padova-Venice, Padova-Bologna and Verona-Bologna routes, while adding capacity to the existing rail network and conventional rail lines. The construction of the lines is now possible due to of the agreement reached with the European Investment Bank, and also because of the "Sblocca Italia" infrastructure program of the Italian state.

Here is more information (in Italian):

Tav, Lupi: "Tutta finanziata la Brescia-Verona-Padova"

December 5, 2014

http://www.larena.it/stories/379_citta/972333_tav_lupi_tutta_finanziata_la_brescia-verona-padova/

Verona, conferma finale e calendario dei lavori: la Tav si farà. Entro giugno cantieri per la Brescia-Verona
December 5, 2014

http://www.veronasera.it/cronaca/verona-conferma-finale-calendario-lavori-tav-fara-entro-giugno-cantieri-brescia-verona-5-dicembre-2014.html


----------

